# Rosin?



## wolfman005 (May 11, 2014)

Long story short a Brulsque show is going to be put on in our theatre this coming Friday and one of the dancers has asked if she can use rosin for her Point dance. Our floor is painted wood (plywood?). 

My thoughts are no. We used it in band once and it stuck to the floors like crazy. It's for one number towards the beginning which means the floor will than be sticky for everyone else who uses it. 

I did take into account that they are all gonna be covered in glitter and one act wants to use a confetti gun (which my TM and I are deliberating and leaning more towards no) so perhaps a compromise would be to charge them an additional cleaning fee?

Your thoughts?
-Aaron


----------



## Footer (May 11, 2014)

Lay a Marley. Depending on your floor even rosin won't help her. A bit of alcohol takes up rosin pretty well. 

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## wolfman005 (May 11, 2014)

Wish that was an option. The dancers would love it but that's not in the cards for this one...or any others for a while probably. 

Bit about how this theatre works. I asked the heads if I could have some money to buy some new lamps. I was given the response of "yes but than we can't pay the electrical bill".


----------



## TheaterEd (May 12, 2014)

Any performance that comes into my place covered in glitter is getting an additional clean up fee. Be careful with the confetti gun as well, there are many places in a theater where you don't want small piece of paper landing.


----------



## wolfman005 (May 12, 2014)

The TM decided she can put rosin on her shoes but not the stage. They are gonna allow the confetti as long as it's used on stage and not pointed towards the audience. They also wanna "baptize" the first few rows with water, and the finale involves frosting. 

I'm glad I'll be in the booth.


----------



## Jay Ashworth (May 12, 2014)

What is this, The Rocky Horror Show?

Sent from my SPH-L720


----------



## wolfman005 (May 12, 2014)

"Show Me Brulesque, a Vaudville Feastival". I was told we have performers coming from Australia.


----------



## Chris15 (May 12, 2014)

wolfman005 said:


> I was told we have performers coming from Australia.



Now don't go blaming us for all your problems now...
(Just be cautious if they want to use a eucalyptus based rosin, it'll add a pungent aroma to the space...)


----------



## wolfman005 (May 12, 2014)

Haha I'm actually looking forward to meeting an Australian!

Thanks for the tip on the eucalyptus based rosin.


----------



## derekleffew (May 13, 2014)

Chris15 said:


> ... (Just be cautious if they want to use a eucalyptus based rosin, it'll add a pungent aroma to the space...)


And might attract kwala's that eats, shoots and leaves.




Sent from my iPad5 using Tapatalk


----------



## gafftaper (May 13, 2014)

Wow Wolfman, this is an interesting show. Seems to me the correct answer to just about everything is No. Frosting? 

I would be extra vigilant about the cost of damages, repair, and cleaning and making sure you have it all in writing.


----------



## wolfman005 (May 13, 2014)

I should just upload the rider they sent me...I swear if I see some one ask for "cute and sexy lignting" again...

So have any of you ever had the pleasure of working with a pole before? More specifically what I'm wondering is if it is anchored via a base plate of some sort or if they expect to bolt it to the stage...which we can't do. It'd help if they would respond to the emails I've sent them. 

To make it more interesting, the person whose job it is to normally unlock the the theater is in the hospital so that job has fallen to me now. So it'll be me with their production team and between 40-50 "dancers" until sound arrives much later in the evening. 

@gafftaper a contract was signed but other than "leave the theatre as you found it" there aren't any provisions for such an cleanup policy...which is why they are starting to get upset at me (since even though I'm the LD I'm acting as a front man for the theatre) because I keep telling them "No" or "let's talk about it during tech".


----------



## DuckJordan (May 13, 2014)

I'll put a 6-pack down on them wanting to bolt that pole to the stage.


----------



## wolfman005 (May 13, 2014)

That'll be interesting. A few different people have said they are using one. Someone made it sound like she are expecting us to provide one. Another said hers takes 2 people to carry so hopefully hers just has a crazy heavy base plate. 

So what I'm learning from all of this is that when I get a rider in spreadsheet form with a bunch of different acts on it, I need to make sure they also give me the individual contacts off the rider because the "tour manager" isn't respond in to mine anymore. That and a rewrite of our contract is in order.


----------



## Jay Ashworth (May 14, 2014)

Oh, they are absolutely going to want to pull that pole to the floor. Ceiling too. Or the grid.

Sent from my SPH-L720


----------



## Jay Ashworth (May 14, 2014)

*bolt

Sent from my SPH-L720


----------



## StradivariusBone (May 14, 2014)

wolfman005 said:


> ...I swear if I see some one ask for "cute and sexy lignting" again...



Is that a new Apollo gel?


----------



## ruinexplorer (May 16, 2014)

I have seen acts with a pole before and they absolutely do not bolt it to the floor. It will either have a very large/heavy base plate or be affixed to a scenic element.

Still sounds better than body-building competitions. It takes weeks to get the smell of baby oil out of the theater.


----------



## StradivariusBone (May 16, 2014)

This is becoming an interesting physics discussion, "Side-loading of a 'dancer's' vertical pole" Sure beats the guy shooting the monkey falling out of the tree.


----------



## ruinexplorer (May 16, 2014)

StradivariusBone said:


> This is becoming an interesting physics discussion, "Side-loading of a 'dancer's' vertical pole" Sure beats the guy shooting the monkey falling out of the tree.


 To give you an example of the type that might be used. (link should be safe for viewing, I don't know about the rest of the site or ads that might come with it)


----------



## Jay Ashworth (May 17, 2014)

I'm wrong; you win; shut up. 

Sent from my SPH-L720


----------



## ruinexplorer (May 17, 2014)

Jay Ashworth said:


> I'm wrong; you win; shut up.


I blame it on where I live.


----------



## wolfman005 (May 18, 2014)

Poles were used with very wide/heavy plates. The poles themselves wiggled a surprising amount. It was actually very impressive. One of the dancers slid/dropped and caught himself an inch from hitting his nose on the floor.


----------

